# Arms? Do you find shapely ones attractive on both genders?



## Keesha (Jun 16, 2020)

I think men’s arms and shoulders the most attractive part of their physical shape. This of course being after the eyes and voice.

Women can have very attractive arms too.

What do you think?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2020)

I Love tthe males arms!. Don't care either way about the lady's.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 16, 2020)

Some people don’t believe women’s arms should look strong at all. I’m not one of them.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 16, 2020)

At my age, I hide as much of them as I can.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 16, 2020)

I am troubled by men's arms on women, and vice versa!  That being said, I am even more troubled by octopus arms on either human sex.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 16, 2020)

Huh?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 16, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> At my age, I hide as much of them as I can.


I think I do also but don’t want to.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 16, 2020)

Both those examples look great!   Much more than that and it starts looking freaky.  The competitors with veins bulging out of massive lumps are more grotesque than attractive imo.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 16, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Both those examples look great!   Much more than that and it starts looking freaky.  The competitors with veins bulging out of massive lumps are more grotesque than attractive imo.


I agree. I’m not talking body building weight lifting muscular but just plain fit muscular. Some of those serious body builders do look scary; all doped up on steroids and stuff. No. That’s yuck on  so many levels.

I’m doing some swimming and kayaking so hoping to strengthen my arms some but they’ll never look like that any more.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 16, 2020)

When I was young I had well toned arms, but flab won out as the years progressed and exercise regressed.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 16, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> When I was young I had well toned arms, but flab won out as the years progressed and exercise regressed.


Ditto. My arms are starting to look flabby. I’m not fond of it but I accept that it’s part of the aging process. Im going to try and work on it though. I can try


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 16, 2020)

Doing fire wood and yard work keeps my arms just fine, not like I can crack walnuts using the bicep and forearm....
  Kayaking , is great working on several rounds on the lake per day, also canoeing.
I do like the ladies to firm up the arms, fitness is never something bad, within reason of course.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I think men’s arms and shoulders the most attractive part of their physical shape. This of course being after the eyes and voice.
> View attachment 109935
> Women can have very attractive arms too.
> View attachment 109936
> What do you think?


I like strong builds on men, my husband on the other-hand is put off by women who resemble men, i.e., toned, defined, muscular arms, etc.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 16, 2020)

So would he think the woman in picture number #2 resembles a man?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2020)

Keesha said:


> So would he think the woman in picture number #2 resembles a man?


Yes, I had him check it out so I could enter his opinion on this as well. "Too manly for me" he said. LOL!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 16, 2020)

So he prefers thin flabby arms


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2020)

Keesha said:


> So he prefers thin flabby arms


ROFLMAO!

I wouldn't go as far as flabby, but women that look like women, even if they're packing a few extra pounds.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 16, 2020)

Anyway, it’s only arms. I guess some people think women should look frail and weak in order to look attractive to men . I’m not talking butch body building but more swimmer / dancer type figures. To me I don’t see anything masculine about it. 
I guess this kind of thing is ‘way out there for some.’ Lol!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 16, 2020)

Well...... LOL! Sometimes!


----------



## Pecos (Jun 16, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Some people don’t believe women’s arms should look strong at all. I’m not one of them.


Skinny arms on a woman do not look good at all. I much prefer the athletic look, but not those big body builder arms that you sometimes see.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 16, 2020)

See some men do like to see ‘toned’ arms and legs on women. Nothing wrong with that. To each their own.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 17, 2020)

I very definitely like them on both.  I used to climb at a climbing gym and there were quite a few ripped women who climbed.  Along with great arms they often had really nice back musculature as well.

Another thing I've always enjoyed are the powerful arms and shoulders on women who are competitive swimmers and divers.  I've noticed that many competitive swimmers have wonderfully broad shoulders.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 17, 2020)

On others, I like some musculature. As for me, I build muscle tissue too easily - so, I have muscles that pop up over the not-so-firm old age flab.  /-;


----------



## Keesha (Jun 17, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I very definitely like them on both.  I used to climb at a climbing gym and there were quite a few ripped women who climbed.  Along with great arms they often had really nice back musculature as well.
> 
> Another thing I've always enjoyed are the powerful arms and shoulders on women who are competitive swimmers and divers.  I've noticed that many competitive swimmers have wonderfully broad shoulders.


I never swam competitively but swam and still swim long distance. I’ve swam in long distance swimathons to raise money for the disabled.
My arms, back and shoulders were always well toned and I definitely had  broad chest & shoulders and still do.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 17, 2020)

Doing fire wood and yard work keeps my arms just fine, not like I can crack walnuts using the bicep and forearm....
  Kayaking , is great working on several rounds on the lake per day, also canoeing.
I do like the ladies to firm up the arms, fitness is never something bad, within reason of course.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 17, 2020)

Lol have to remember to hit post reply/


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 17, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Doing fire wood and yard work keeps my arms just fine, not like I can crack walnuts using the bicep and forearm....


Yup
Chopping wood with a maul
It'll tone ya up

Even tearing down an old camper



Turns out, swinging something with some weight will do it

As for chopping wood...anymore, I have to psych myself up

I call it meditating....thinking thru the log



My prob thses days....gramma arms
Wrinkle hell





Wimin's arms?
Tone is good
Never really focused on their arms....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 17, 2020)

I never really cared for muscular arms on men and certainly not on women. Toned is fine as long as big bulges of muscle aren't popping out all over.
Personally I'm attracted to very tall thin men. The kind that looks like they are going to keel over if you don't cook them a good meal. My hubby was like that but I over did it.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 18, 2020)

I notice well developed male forearms, especially those that have been shaped by hard work. Bulging biceps are a turn off because to me they symbolise hours at the gym and narcissistic personality.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 18, 2020)

To me, professional body builders (female or male) look 'creepy.' I wonder what drives amateurs to strive to achieve this look.  I'm all for healthy and strong, but the muscle-bound look with bulging veins and arteries... ick!  To see women like this is the worst.  Bottom line, I like folks who look 'human,'


----------



## Keesha (Jun 18, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I agree. I’m not talking body building weight lifting muscular but just plain fit muscular. Some of those serious body builders do look scary; all doped up on steroids and stuff. No. That’s yuck on  so many levels.
> 
> I’m doing some swimming and kayaking so hoping to strengthen my arms some but they’ll never look like that any more.


Just in case anyone missed this. To me I don’t find either picture over muscular .

I’m actually  surprised by many of the reactions here. Most people think a buff guy is ok but his fit physique HAS to just be natural from hard work. He can’t have wanted to look that way cause that would be too conceited and narcissistic. Are we stuck in harlequin romance novel land or what?

For many, women looking strong is a turn off. 
Women should look either frail or weak or over weight. Why? So we don’t intimidate men? 
If being on the strong side intimidates any men, then that’s their problem. For myself, I wouldn’t want to be with a guy who is intimidated by a strong female. 

I wasn’t talking about vein popping body building muscular physiques; just strong fit bodies. What’s so wrong with that? And heaven forbid if anyone actually ‘wanted’ to look like that. How vein and selfish of them! 

Yeah! I’m sorry but I can’t relate to any of that? Taking good care of your own body both inside and out is our responsibility and nothing to be shameful for. I’m not sure how exercise and keeping fit has any negative connotations except that it might make some feel inferior. Does that mean if most people are fat and overweight, that’s the norm we should strive for? 

Some act like keeping in shape is a mortal sin, especially for a women. Please nobody quote any biblical scriptures as to why it is. I’m not the least bit interested.  Lol!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 18, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> *To me, professional body builders (female or male) look 'creepy.'* I wonder what drives amateurs to strive to achieve this look.  I'm all for healthy and strong, but the muscle-bound look with bulging veins and arteries... ick!  To see women like this is the worst.  Bottom line, I like folks who look 'human,'


Couldn't agree with you more. IMO, a man with a nice natural build trumps any gym-monkey build any day.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Couldn't agree with you more. IMO, a man with a nice natural build trumps any gym-monkey build any day.


Agree.
Gym monkey! LOL! Some of them can’t even bend properly. No flexibility whatsoever. Took photo out since it’s not fair to the person in the photo.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2020)

Doesn't matter to me what their arms look like--it's the inner beauty that matters to me!


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 18, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Agree.
> Gym monkey! LOL! Some of them can’t even bend properly. No flexibility whatsoever. Like this.
> View attachment 110076
> Yuck.


Actually, I've never really paid much attention to arms.  
An exception is like the photo you posted-  I always get the creepy feeling the person's veins might pop!!


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 18, 2020)

Maybe this thread would be a good place to ask this:  I've been hearing/reading that nobody over age 40 (regardless of male or female) should wear sleeveless clothing.  Has anyone heard of this, and might know whether it's just another pointless dumb 'rule' or whether there's a reason for it?  Muscle loss, etc.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

I like arms to be toned  but not muscular. I'm afraid the He-Man look doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 18, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Maybe this thread would be a good place to ask this:  I've been hearing/reading that nobody over age 40 (regardless of male or female) should wear sleeveless clothing.  Has anyone heard of this, and might know whether it's just another pointless dumb 'rule' or whether there's a reason for it?  Muscle loss, etc.


If there is such a rule I’d chuck it out the window with that people shouldn’t wear jeans after a certain age or can’t have long hair or natural coloured hair. Wear whatever you want. It’s your body and your life.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 18, 2020)

Keesha said:


> If there is such a rule I’d chuck it out the window with that people shouldn’t wear jeans after a certain age or can’t have long hair or natural coloured hair. Wear whatever you want. It’s your body and your life.


That's my opinion, too.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 18, 2020)

When I created the title of this thread I didn’t  word it very well. I made it seem like a body part separate from the person like an obsession. Of course a persons personality is far more important than what they look like. If arms were that important I wouldn’t be with the man I’m with now. His sense of humour and caring personality won me over above all else.

Actually there’s nothing wrong with the title. Its about arms. Men’s and women’s arms.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 14, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 15, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I think men’s arms and shoulders the most attractive part of their physical shape. This of course being after the eyes and voice.
> View attachment 109935
> Women can have very attractive arms too.
> View attachment 109936
> What do you think?


I hate muscles on women!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 15, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I hate muscles on women!


Without them you wouldn’t be capable of doing anything but I can respect your decision on hating your body part if that’s what you choose to do


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 15, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Without them you wouldn’t be capable of doing anything but I can respect your decision on hating your body part if that’s what you choose to do


The operative word is 'ON'....you can have muscles without looking like a medical chart.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 15, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> The operative word is 'ON'....you can have muscles without looking like a medical chart.


I don’t like looking like a medical chart either so we are in agreement.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 15, 2020)

To answer the question (which I admit I didn't), I like arms to be toned.  I enjoy looking at men on building sites because their bodies are in good condition without being taken to extremes. For women, it can be difficult to attain toned arms without them being too muscular.


----------



## win231 (Oct 15, 2020)

I was going to ask this woman about female bodybuilding, but I decided not to.  I was concerned for my safety.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Oct 15, 2020)

Yeah, my wife is always after me to reduce muscle mass and get rid of the six-pack.  I tell her, "I do it for me, not for you."


----------



## Gaer (Oct 28, 2020)

Here's one of my sculptures.  Since there is no man around to pose, it's from memory.  Here's his arm.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> I was going to ask this woman about female bodybuilding, but I decided not to.  I was concerned for my safety.


When I started this thread, this isn’t what I was talking about. What I’ve discovered as I’m aging is the loose skin under the arms. With some minor light weight lifting, arms can become more toned.
I don’t like the look of women body builders. Dancers or swimmers have longer, less defined muscles like so.


----------



## jujube (Oct 28, 2020)

I can't ride in a convertible wearing a sleeveless top 'cause the flapping of my "upper arm dangles" sounds like a motor scooter is passing by......


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 28, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> At my age, I hide as much of them as I can.


I'm with you.  As we get older, it seems like there are more wrinkles, "wings" as they call them, and just changes in the skin.  But, as long as I am healthy, I don't care.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 28, 2020)

jujube said:


> I can't ride in a convertible wearing a sleeveless top 'cause the flapping of my "upper arm dangles" sounds like a motor scooter is passing by......


jujube, It takes a hell of a woman to admit something like that on the internet!
I'm pretty impressed with your courage!


----------



## asp3 (Oct 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> When I started this thread, this isn’t what I was talking about. What I’ve discovered as I’m aging is the loose skin under the arms. With some minor light weight lifting, arms can become more toned.
> I don’t like the look of women body builders. Dancers or swimmers have longer, less defined muscles like so.
> View attachment 130767View attachment 130768



Climbers also tend to have muscles like the ones you shared images of.


----------



## Old Dummy (Oct 28, 2020)

Aside from being gorgeous, Kristi Noem -- governor of South Dakota -- has great arms for a woman. Just a bit of muscle tone looks really nice.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 29, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Climbers also tend to have muscles like the ones you shared images of.


I didn't share any images, but, I am trying to exercise by walking and eating right so as to lose weight.  I treasure my muscles.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 29, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I didn't share any images, but, I am trying to exercise by walking and eating right so as to lose weight.  I treasure my muscles.



I'd replied to one of Keesha's posts.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## 911 (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm probably going to get chastised for writing this, but I find heavy men and women that have 3 or more inches of flab hanging off of their arms to be very unattractive. I'm not saying that every man has to be a Chuck Norris, or that every woman has to be a Raquel Welch, but they don't have to be a candidate to be on the show, "My 600 pound Life," either. 

I realize that some people can't control their weight due to a health issue and that's perfectly understandable, however, those people are in the minority. I think if people would take better care of themselves, we all would benefit from that in one way or another. The idea is to keep your weight proportionate to your height. By keeping an eye on our BMI, it will happen with nothing else to do.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 29, 2020)

Over-torqued arms like the opening picture on this thread look deformed to me.  Women with over-torqued arms also look unattractive.  Unless we exercise our arms some, both genders end up with angel-wings.  It doesn't matter as long as we can still do the things we need and want to do.  So I try to keep myself in good enough shape to do that.  Anyone who doesn't like me because of what I look like is not worth bothering with.


----------



## 911 (Oct 29, 2020)

I watched a few minutes of a body building competition from Las Vegas on ESPN years back. I think they met their goals in body building, but it's not a body that I would want. The women looked beastly. Like something went wrong with their genetics system. From the waist up, the men looked OK and what you would expect from a body builder, but the bottom half looked like they didn't put as much time in developing the bottom half as they did the top half. 

I had a friend that started getting into doing body building. After maybe 3 years, he gave it up. Body building is not a part time thing. It's an everyday thing and you have to put hours per day into it. No thanks.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 29, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## jujube (Oct 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> jujube, It takes a hell of a woman to admit something like that on the internet!
> I'm pretty impressed with your courage!


It was meant as humor.....I'm  not THAT courageous.


----------

